# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Shkëmbim Librash

## Tulipani Zi

Nuk e di nese eshte tendenca ime natyrale Gjirokastrite per te kursyer apo thjesht neveritja ndaj komercializmit te artit po kam qene gjithmone kunder blerjes se librave.  Une librin e kam lexuar gjithmone nga biblioteka (si ne Shqiperi eshe ne NYC) dhe kur blej nje liber e blej thjesht per te ndihmuar autorin finacniarisht (ndaj edhe i kam blere te gjitha librat e Kadarese ne Anglisht).

Pasi kam hasur shume pengesa per te gjetur libra Shqip ne Shqiperi me lindi nje ide, shkembim librash me liberdashes te tjere Shqiptare ne Amerike.  Personalisht nuk e lexoj nje liber dy here pasi i ka humbur magjia ndaj edhe shume libra "verdhezohen" ne cepat e bibliotekes personale pa u prekur me.  Libri nuk duhet "syrgjynosur" ne raftet tere pluhur por duhet te qarkulloje ne sa me shume duar qe te jete e mundur.

Deshira ime eshte qe kjo teme te behet burimi i shkembimit te librit Shqip ndermjet liberdashesve.  Kjo eshte lista e librave te mi qe jane gati per shkembim:
"Republick of Albanania" nga Ervin Hatibi
"Kulla e Sahatit" nga Ardian Vehbiu
"Elegy for Kosovo" (Anglisht) nga Kadare
"Pershtypjet e udhetareve te huaj ndaj Shqiperise" nga Lumo Skendo
"Deshtaku" nga Dritero Agolli

Lista do riperterihet se shpejti dhe mund te perfshije edhe libra ne gjuhe te huaj.

Shkembim te mbare.

----------


## elen

Dale tani ,ke ndihmon financiarisht ti >>>Ehe ,ate varfanjakun....Une ja blej librat se me pelqejne pa te ishte per ndihme ekonomike ehheee hip ketu e shih Stambollin....Je dhe gjiton pale ...

----------


## ildushja

> *Nuk e di nese eshte tendenca ime natyrale Gjirokastrite per te kursyer apo thjesht neveritja ndaj komercializmit te artit po kam qene gjithmone kunder blerjes se librave.*  Une librin e kam lexuar gjithmone nga biblioteka (si ne Shqiperi eshe ne NYC) dhe kur blej nje liber e blej thjesht per te ndihmuar autorin finacniarisht (ndaj edhe i kam blere te gjitha librat e Kadarese ne Anglisht).
> 
> Pasi kam hasur shume pengesa per te gjetur libra Shqip ne Shqiperi me lindi nje ide, shkembim librash me liberdashes te tjere Shqiptare ne Amerike.  Personalisht nuk e lexoj nje liber dy here pasi i ka humbur magjia ndaj edhe shume libra "verdhezohen" ne cepat e bibliotekes personale pa u prekur me.  Libri nuk duhet "syrgjynosur" ne raftet tere pluhur por duhet te qarkulloje ne sa me shume duar qe te jete e mundur.
> 
> Deshira ime eshte qe kjo teme te behet burimi i shkembimit te librit Shqip ndermjet liberdashesve.  Kjo eshte lista e librave te mi qe jane gati per shkembim:
> "Republick of Albanania" nga Ervin Hatibi
> "Kulla e Sahatit" nga Ardian Vehbiu
> "Elegy for Kosovo" (Anglisht) nga Kadare
> "Pershtypjet e udhetareve te huaj ndaj Shqiperise" nga Lumo Skendo
> ...


Jam dakort me ty, ne librari mund ta gjesh c'do liber qe imagjinon dhe sikur te mungoje aty ate dite futesh ne nje dyqan librash me kafe dhe rri e lexon aty, jam e sigurt qe ti e kupton kte.  :buzeqeshje: 

Nejse kjo eshte ide e shkelqyer, fatkeqesisht sepse nuk blej libra nuk kam shume.. dhe skam fare literature Shqiptare (e di e di turp..) 

Po harrove te shpjegosh procesin si duhen shkembyer librat. 


 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fiori

Ide e lezetçme hapja e kësaj teme, Tulipani Zi! Edhe në punë më kanë lajmëruar para një jave për diçka të tillë.

E vetmja e keqe është se unë librat i kam me çik merak, ato që më pëlqejnë flas dhe që i ble. Gjithashtu gjatë këtij shkëmbimi, duhet të kini parasysh dhe pagesën e shoqëruar me postimin. 

Mendoj se një ide me vlerë për këtë temë do të ishte shkëmbimi i librave shkollore. Në vënd që t'i blini nga $50-$500 librat për shkollë, do ishte ideale sikur të mund t'i shkëmbenit me njëri tjetrin. 


Përshëndetje dhe suksese


p.s. do shikoj një herë nëpër shtëpi dhe po nxorra dy tre libra që mund t'i ndaj, do t'i rrikthehem temës  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Tulipani Zi

> Dale tani ,ke ndihmon financiarisht ti >>>Ehe ,ate varfanjakun....Une ja blej librat se me pelqejne pa te ishte per ndihme ekonomike ehheee hip ketu e shih Stambollin....Je dhe gjiton pale ...


Desha te them artistet Shqiptare po vetem Kadareja me erdhi nder mend nga shkrimtaret pasi vetem librat e tij gjenden ne B&N.  Kam blere edhe CD-te e Elda Zarit edhe Parashqevise ne Tower Records.




> Jam dakort me ty, ne librari mund ta gjesh c'do liber qe imagjinon dhe sikur te mungoje aty ate dite futesh ne nje dyqan librash me kafe dhe rri e lexon aty, jam e sigurt qe ti e kupton kte.


Une shumicen e kohes e vras tek Starbucks-et brenda B&N.




> Po harrove te shpjegosh procesin si duhen shkembyer librat.


Prit moj cupe, peshku ne det e tiganin ne zjarr.  Procesi eshte shume i thjeshte dhe do bazohet tek "Besa" e Shqiptarit dhe Paypal.  Per shipping posta ofron cmime shume te volitshme per "Media Mail" dhe librat e vegjel nuk kushtojne me shume se $2 per tu postuar.




> Gjithashtu gjatë këtij shkëmbimi, duhet të kini parasysh dhe pagesën e shoqëruar me postimin.


Sic e thashe edhe me siper postimi nuk te vret.




> Mendoj se një ide me vlerë për këtë temë do të ishte shkëmbimi i librave shkollore. Në vënd që t'i blini nga $50-$500 librat për shkollë, do ishte ideale sikur të mund t'i shkëmbenit me njëri tjetrin.


Per librat shkollore ka tashme shume faqe dhe mua ne te vertete ideja nga ato me lindi per te krijuar dicka me librat Shqip.  I kam shitur gjithe librat e shkolles ne Amazon.  Half.com eshte nje faqe shume e mire gjithashtu.  


Sic e thashe edhe me siper mos u kufizoni vetem ne libra Shqip.
Une do bej nje liste edhe me autoret e huaj qe kam.

Me se fundmi nuk eshte e thene qe duhet patjeter shkembyer dicka.  Une personalisht librat me siper edhe i shes me cmime te arsyeshme.

----------


## ALBA

Me pelqeu kjo teme dhe eshte nje ide shume e mire per te gjithe lexuesit e librit . 

Bibloteka ime personale eshte shume e pasur me libra por , ato te gjitha jane ne gjuhen gjermane, shume pak kam ne gjuhen shqipe  . 
Jan libra me vlere , qe dhe sot kerkohen dhe lexohen  , Romane nga shkrimtare te medhenj boteror , por kam dhe libra qe lidhen me historin boterore , dhe me arkiologjin . Gjithashtu kam dhe libra te viteve afersisht 1750 shumica e te cilave jane poetike por fatkeqsisht te palexuara  per arsye sepse eshte e shkruar me gjermanishten e vjeter  , nga autor te medhenj te cilat i kam blere rastesisht ne pazaret gjermane qe behen per dite te djele .
Do kisha deshire ne se dikush nga ju e di gjuhen gjermane dhe eshte lexues i mirfillt i gjermanishtes afroj keto libra ne shkembim te librave ne gjuhen shqipe . 
 Nuk eshte interesante te jete shkrimtar shqiptar , kryesorja eshte qe libri te jete shqip. Ne se dikush eshte i interesuar ju afroj 6 libra ne kembim te 4 librave shqip . 

Alba

----------


## Diabolis

Ne lidhjen e meposhtme gjendet cfare doni te beni. Postimi eshte $3.99 per cdo liber (per te cilet ka nje sistem pikesimi). Antaresimi eshte falas. Kembimi i librave behet kompjuterikisht (automatikisht) prej faqes, pa qene nevoja per tu lidhur me kembyesit e tjere. Kenaquni!

http://www.bookins.com/

----------


## Tulipani Zi

> Ne lidhjen e meposhtme gjendet cfare doni te beni. Postimi eshte $3.99 per cdo liber (per te cilet ka nje sistem pikesimi). Antaresimi eshte falas. Kembimi i librave behet kompjuterikisht (automatikisht) prej faqes, pa qene nevoja per tu lidhur me kembyesit e tjere. Kenaquni!
> 
> http://www.bookins.com/



Flm per lidhjen Diabolis, pasi do me bej shum pun personalisht.  Me pelqen edhe sistemi i pikeve.  Per fat te keq nuk gjeta libra Shqip, megjithate kerkova perciptazi.





> Nuk eshte interesante te jete shkrimtar shqiptar , kryesorja eshte qe libri te jete shqip. Ne se dikush eshte i interesuar ju afroj 6 libra ne kembim te 4 librave shqip.


Me falni per pyetjen po ju jetoni ne Gjermani apo diku gjetke?


Mbi shkembimin: Te interesuarit mund edhe te postojne tituj qe kerkojne per lehtesi.

----------


## Leila

Te websiti kushtoka 3.99 libri. Me poste e ke gati me gjysem cmimi... $2 e ca cente. Ruaj REPUBLICK OF ALBANANIA, DESHTAKU dhe ELEGY FOR KOSOVO per mua se te tjerat i kam. Me mungojne librat e Ervin Hatibit pervec PASQYRA E LENDES; dikush mi ka marre e s'me ka thene gje.
Librat Shqip nuk i shkembej sikur c'te behet (pervec ate te Rudina Xhunges... lol) por libra ne Anglisht kam me bollek. Tituj ju jap kur te me interesoje ndo nje titull te ndo nje libri Shqip ketu  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Tulipani Zi

> Te websiti kushtoka 3.99 libri. Me poste e ke gati me gjysem cmimi... $2 e ca cente.


Ke te drejte. Sapo postova nje "Antologji te letersise boterore" me gati 2,000 faqe dhe me kushtoi $2.94.




> Ruaj REPUBLICK OF ALBANANIA, DESHTAKU dhe ELEGY FOR KOSOVO per mua se te tjerat i kam.


Per "Republick of Albanania" flijimi duhet te jete me i madh se per dy te tjeret.

----------


## ALBA

> Me falni per pyetjen po ju jetoni ne Gjermani apo diku gjetke?


Po ne Gjermani jetoj mbi 16 vite , dhe pikerisht bibloteka ime eshte shume e varfer per libra ne gjuhen shqipe  !

----------


## Tulipani Zi

> Po ne Gjermani jetoj mbi 16 vite , dhe pikerisht bibloteka ime eshte shume e varfer per libra ne gjuhen shqipe  !


Ishte pyetje e kote pasi juve e keni vendodhjen shume te qarte ne profil.
Nejse une pyeta per te marre vesh nqs mund t'ju ndihmoja po besoj se do jete e pamundur nga Amerika duke ditur tarifat postale.  Per ju eshte me mire te kontaktoni anetare qe jetojne ne Evrope.

----------


## Kreksi

Nuk them se libri blehet per te ndihmuar autorin ku dihet se autori fiton vetem 15% te çmimit.
Nese librari shet librin 10 Dollar nga kjo fiton 6dollar e nga keta 6dollar duhet ndare autorit  afer 2 Dollar, pra si e shifni vetem botuesi dhe shitesi jane fitues.
Vetem po te behet autori Best sellers se perndryshe ai gjithnje do mbetet i varfer...

----------


## Leila

> Per "Republick of Albanania" flijimi duhet te jete me i madh se per dy te tjeret.


Po sikur te mos ma kete vjedhur njeri koleksionin "Ervin Hatibi" e une ta marr vesh kete PASI te ma kesh derguar librin? lol
E mbaj mend qe e kam blere REPUBLICK OF ALBANANIA sepse me kishte thene xhaxhai, "Ku vete dhe ti lexon budallalleqet e atij mjekroshit! Ik aman me gjithe ate fanatik!" E pastaj u hodhen te tjeret te me mbronin o mua o mjekroshin... lol.
Either way, kam tre libra te D. H. Lawrence qe s'do me mungojne --
* LADY CHATTERLEY'S LOVER
* SONS AND LOVERS
* WOMEN IN LOVE
Like I said, libra Shqip nuk shkembej; botimet ne Shqiperi jane fare pa rregull dhe titujt sa vijne e rrallohen me shume. Nuk jane si ne Amerike ku librat i botojne disa here, kot per qejf, qe tu teprojne ca cope.
Kam dhe --
* IVANHOE
* THE GRAPES OF WRATH
* 20,000 LEAGUES UNDER THE SEA
* MADAME BOVARY
* THE NAMESAKE
* THE KING'S GENERAL
Te tjerat i kam zhgarravitur  :buzeqeshje:  Po s'te interesuan per shkembim keto me larte, vij me vone me liste tjeter.
Po mendoja... kostoja e postimit te nje libri kushton aq sa do me kushtonte po ti blija ne Shqiperi, neper cepa rrugesh ku shitesit ua lene kapaket tu piqen e cngjyrosen ne diell.

----------


## Tulipani Zi

> Po s'te interesuan per shkembim keto me larte, vij me vone me liste tjeter...


Me thene te drejten nuk jam shume i interesuar ne fiction. Po pate ndonje liber non-fiction let me know.




> Po mendoja... kostoja e postimit te nje libri kushton aq sa do me kushtonte po ti blija ne Shqiperi, neper cepa rrugesh ku shitesit ua lene kapaket tu piqen e cngjyrosen ne diell.


Sot postova nje liber ne San Diego dhe me kushtoi $1.55.

----------


## Diabolis

Tulipan i Zi!
Nese i ke ende Ismailin dhe Driteroin shiko me poshte.
Nese zgjedh njerin prej librave qe eshte i tukequr po ta jap ate plus edhe nje tjeter.


Paper

Freud: Therapy and technique (essays on dream interpretation )
Marc Eliot: Down 42nd street (Sex, money, culture, and politics)
Richard D. Mahoney: Sons&Brothers (the days of Jack and Bobby Kennedy)
William Barrett: Irrational Man (a study in existential philosophy)
William James: The will to Believe etc and Human Immortality
Milton Mayer: They thought they were free (the germans 1933-45)
Edited by Robert Griffith: Major Problems in American History since 1945
Thomas R. Hargrove: Long March to freedom (his kidnnapping)
Michael Nelson: The presidency and the political system

Hard

Robert Slater: Soros (the life, time,& trading secrets)
The essential Franklin Delano Roosevelt
Erik Durschmied: Blood of revolution (rise of Khomeini)
Victor Niederhoffer: The education of a speculator

etc.

----------


## Leila

Ueee... mi mori Diabolis. I kam te gjitha non-fiction books te zhgarravitura. Ato me pak te zhgarraviturat jane THE RISE OF NAPOLEON BONAPARTE dhe THE REIGN OF NAPOLEON BONAPARTE nga Robert Asprey.
Te tjere qe dua te heq nga raftet se s'kam me vend --
* THE WALL, John Marks
* BIRTHRIGHT, Andrew Coburn
* THE MOST WANTED, Jacqueline Mitchard
* TEN GREAT MYSTERIES BY EDGAR ALLAN POE, edited with an intro by Groff Conklin
* THE OLD MAN AND THE SEA, Hemingway
* A FAREWELL TO ARMS, Hemingway
Ka edhe me...

----------


## Tulipani Zi

> Tulipan i Zi!
> Nese i ke ende Ismailin dhe Driteroin shiko me poshte.
> Nese zgjedh njerin prej librave qe eshte i *tukequr* po ta jap ate plus edhe nje tjeter.


C'dmth "I tukequr"?

Librat i kam ende ne dispozicion.  Jam i interesuar per keta libra (ne rradhe sipas interesit): 
Erik Durschmied: Blood of revolution (…rise of Khomeini)
Victor Niederhoffer: The education of a speculator
Freud: Therapy and technique (essays on dream interpretation …)




> Ueee... mi mori Diabolis. 
> Te tjere qe dua te heq nga raftet se s'kam me vend


Mos u shqeteso se mund te biem ne ujdi qe te tre.  Diabolis ka sjelle disa oferta shume tunduese ndersa nga ato librat qe ofron ti nuk po shoh dicka qe me terheq.  Me fal se po ngjaj si tekanjoz tani po vertete qe s'jam hic i interesuar ne fiction at this point in my life.  Plus qe duhet te sakrifikosh pak me shume se "librat qe do te heqesh qafe".

Do pyes bashkeshorten nqs e do "Madame Bovary" pasi eshte libri i saj me i preferuar.  A eshte "Pasqyra e lendes" proze apo poezi? Nqs eshte proze a je e interesuar ne shkembim midis "Republick of Albanania" dhe "Pasqyra e lendes"?

Ja lista ime e rifreskuar:
"Republick of Albanania" nga Ervin Hatibi
"Kulla e Sahatit" nga Ardian Vehbiu
"Elegy for Kosovo" (Anglisht) nga Kadare
"Pershtypjet e udhetareve te huaj ndaj Shqiperise" nga Lumo Skendo
"Deshtaku" nga Dritero Agolli
"Skenderbeu" nga Sabri Godo
"Kosovo: War & Revenge" nga Tim Judah

----------


## Leila

Ik se s'dua te mi marresh nga keqardhja! Oj, ky. lol

Seriozisht, kam humbur shume libra nga levizjet larte e poshte. Tani ku ti humb (kesaj rradhe, me seleksionim) ca qe te liroj vend per me te mira. Dhe sigurisht qe librat qe do sjell ketu do jene shitty books ose old old classics qe ua kemi pire lengun me kohe, se t'i desha aq shume apo te ishin me te mire, s'do i vija ketu. Ca nga lista jote i kam lexuar ose I own them already, por sic thashe nuk ma ben zemra te shkembej libra Shqip-- that's my dealbreaker. Dhe me qe ra fjala, PASQYRA E LENDES eshte liber me poezi, botuar ne 2004. Te vetmet non-fiction qe kam jane ato qe me hyjne ne pune... fale nje liber kimie qe cuditem si s'e kam humbur me kohe.

----------


## Diabolis

I tukequr do te thote ne gjendje shume te keqe. Frojdi eshte krejt i zvedhur.

Une po ti jap te tre qe ke zgjedhur per Driteroin dhe Ismailin.
... edhe Skenderbeun e Godos e dua. Zgjidh nga sa me lart a sa me poshte:

Ari Kiev: Trading to win 
R. Foster Winans: Trading secrets
Jacqueline Thompson: Future Rich

Allan Bloom: The closing of the American mind
Bob Woodrward: VEIL: The secret wars of the CIA
Gravel Edition: The Pentagon papers V (about Vietnam)
Candice DeLong: Special agent (my life  in the FBI)
David A. Stockman: The triumph of politics (Reagan era)

----------

